# cub cadet 7300



## psmaher

I purchased a cub cadet model 7300 with a loader/backhoe attachment. I noted from the start that when using the loader especially, my hydraulic controller unit squeals fairly loudly when of course lifting a load, and when the bucket reaches the extreme of it's operation. I understand that this can happen due to the loading on the machine, but it seems excessive. I'm wondering if others have experienced this as well, and if so whether they have found measures to minimize the amount of squealing. 

I have contacted cub cadet (which unforunately is owned by MTD) and of course I received the answer that this is just the way they operate. To me, this is just too pat an answer especially knowing it is quite annoying. I don't seem to hear this as much with other tractors I see/hear operating.

One thing I should mention, is that the machine with the loader and backhoe attached are hosed opposite of what the manual states (this is per Cub Cadet). They found I hear that when the hydraulic first powered the loader and then to the backhoe, the backhoe suffered power drop-off as well as some shaky operation.

I can't help but think I'm just hearing a "story" and maybe it's an inherent problem with cub that they don't want to address as a recall/repair.

I'd be very interested in knowing others experiences/remedies. Thanks!

Phil Maher


----------



## Ingersoll444

Welcome Phil.


I am sure someone with more experance will chime in, but I bet the squaling at the top of the range sounds like the bypass kicing in. Thats normal, and IS pretty scary the first time you hear it. As for the rest of the noise. Does it get better as it warms up? Every hydro system I have ever used is REAL load when cold. Just some thoughts.


----------



## jodyand

Fist let me say Welcome to tractorforum Phil :friends: I cant answer your question but Neil should be able to when he comes back on. Hes a Cub dealer and should know about what you are talking about. Just make sure you have the right amount of hydraulic fluid in it and all joints have grease in them and see if that might make a difference. And i will get with Neil and see if he can answer your question.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Welcome to the forum.
couple of questions about your rig. 
How many hours?
How was machine used by previous owner?
Are the loader (mdl 638 or 476) & back hoe ( mdl 408) Cub implements?
Has the hydraulic filter been chnaged out to CORRECT filter ?
Can you determine what oil is in the hydro system?
Who was original selling dealer?
Can you get in touch with them regading service history?
It takes alot of fluid to power a loader AND a backhoe.....is the level correct? ( might have air in system)
Are you refering to the control valve (for the loader) as the "hydraulic controller unit" ?

I researched and found a service advisory # CCT-016 on the hydraulics of this series.....not a problem bulletin,but one advising of a running change to the power beyond block.(supplies hydraulic pressure to drive attachments)...where Mitsubishi made a running change.
They replaced an earlier design relief housing. Since its advisory in nature it wouldn't indicate any problem...just something to be aware of if ordering parts.

All in all thats a solid little tractor................but something used sometimes comes with previous owner's fooling around with things. Also,its possible machine was not setup right by dealer.

It is hard to troubleshoot long distance for anyone,factory or dealer.............have a little patience. Do your research. I bet you can get it functioning properly starting witht the basics and dont assume ANYTHING is right.Make it right,then you know.


----------



## psmaher

Thanks to all for the welcome and reply!

Neil, As a dealer of Cub Cadet you are probably most familiar with this tractor. The loader and backhoe are Cub models 476 & 481 respectively. I purchased my unit new. I will say that the dealer I purchased it from tried to pull a fast one on me on delivery. They had forgotten to provide me with the hydraulic hose should I want to remove the bucket and/or backhoe, plus they delivered a backblade that was different than the one I paid for. The one I bought was approximately $500 and the one they delivered was worth about $350. 

In addition to this, They apparently never torqued the bolts on my rear wheels properly, as I literally had 3 bolts come all the way out and 3 that had worked their way out....this with about 15 hours on the machine. I was able to work that out with Cub directly. They were a bit dismayed with the dealer, as they were supposed to perform a check of all fasteners prior to delivery.

The controller i'm speaking of is the loader controller. I currently do not have the backhoe on the tractor. I have checked all the fluids repeatedly. This unit only has about 70 hours on it at this time. As for that advisory bulletin, Can I view this on the internet somewhere? Would you happen to have a copy of this if possible? 

Thanks for your help!

Phil Maher


----------



## Ingersoll444

Wow Phil, sounds like a good dealer.  

I dont know about the Cubs, but the Massey dealer by me, when they get there tractors in, the wheels are not one it. It is created up without them. If that is the case, it was not so much not CHECKING the wheel bolts, but not putting them on right in the first place.


----------



## Neil_nassau

hmmm.
okay yes there were actually two loaders offered and yours was one of them..the 481 is the model of the mounting subframe for backhoe. Backhoe should be a 408. (i corrected my earlier post).

obviously you got off on the wrong foot with dealer.Not defending, but the return hose for when backhoe is not attached,is easy to overlook in all the parts but it is necessary.

ALL tractors when new will tell you in owners manuals to check wheel bolts after first 10 hours and retorque. Wheel/tire is heavy and new ones have a way of working alittle loose during first hours of operation. They should also be checked on a regular basis for proper torque.

Service advisory is not posted anywhere and is in our cdrom database. I'll see about printing to a file and emailing or posting............

Maybe find another dealer better qualified on compacts.....you're in Ohio I see, and theres ALOT of Cub dealers up there.


----------



## myronjohns

*Please post advisory*

HI Neil,

Please send me the advisory at [email protected] or post it. I also have a 7305. See my new post about the bucket falling. -Thanks


----------



## Fortune

I know this is an old thread, but I just purchased a CC 7300 and it is having the exact same issue. The loader control squeals when putting any kind of load on it, not even close to the loader capacity. Was a fix for this ever found?


----------



## BigT

FWIW, I found the following post written by *short game* on the internet:

_"When I made my test gauge and tested the pressure at my aftermarket remotes that are supplied from the loader's power beyond, I found the pressure nearly 500 pounds too low. I adjusted the relief and everything works better and the squeal is completely gone."_


----------

